# Can't see MES display in bright sunlight



## bud lite (Jun 7, 2009)

A small but annoying problem.  
Have to block the sunlight from washing out the MES display.

A two pound plastic coffee container and scissors/tin snips makes a "quick and dirty" light shield.

Attachment 21521

Side view.

Attachment 21522

A little tape holds it on.
Or, you could get fancy with a couple of magnets.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 7, 2009)

Good idea ya got there Dale.  Plus I'd bet it would keep it dry on a rainy day too.


----------



## slickrat (Jun 7, 2009)

Much better than leaning over the mes and cupping my hand around the display trying to see those numbers!!


----------



## creative rock (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds so familiar!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the idea Dale and sharing. It is a minor annoyance, but up until now just something that I have lived with thinking it was just my OLD eyes!







Matt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




aka Rocky


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 7, 2009)

nice solution


----------



## ronp (Jun 7, 2009)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats a great idea will have to keep it in mind


----------



## bud lite (Jun 7, 2009)

p.s.  Works even better if you hit the inside of the coffee container with a little black spray paint.


----------



## gunpowder (Jun 8, 2009)

I find a screened in deck works just as well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I didn't know the display was an issue as it is nice and bright in the shade. The ceiling fan dispenses the smoke too


----------

